# It's official - I'm racing in the 24 Hours of LeMons in December



## lensman314 (Apr 28, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Car is done!


----------



## davec_ias (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh that's cool. Makes me miss living in the Bay Area.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

The car looks awesome, Kris.

Good luck and have fun!!!:thumbup:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Hehe, that's outrageous. I was thinking you were in the one that had just happened when I saw the thread. How often do they run these?


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

We had car problems today... kept stalling once it would get hot .

I'm also sad to announce there was a single car fatal crash that ended the racing early today. Hopefully we'll be back out tomorrow.


----------



## ///M3lissa (Jun 23, 2005)

KrisL said:


> We had car problems today... kept stalling once it would get hot .
> 
> I'm also sad to announce there was a single car fatal crash that ended the racing early today. Hopefully we'll be back out tomorrow.


I hope you have better luck with the car today :thumbup:

It looked awesome out there on the track yesterday


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

KrisL said:


> We had car problems today... kept stalling once it would get hot .
> 
> I'm also sad to announce there was a *single car fatal crash* that ended the racing early today. Hopefully we'll be back out tomorrow.


:yikes: Jeebus, what happened?


----------



## ///M3lissa (Jun 23, 2005)

Cliff said:


> :yikes: Jeebus, what happened?


I didn't actually see the accident, but saw everything from ~ 15 seconds afterward as I was sitting above and to the side of the scene in the grandstand with my girls.

From what I heard, the car drove head on into the wall.

More information here

It took them a long time to cut the car open and start CPR  They called for the helicopter, but when it arrived it didn't land. More and more emergency crews kept arriving...

It was very sad to watch.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

I wonder if that team skimped on safety equipment or something? The track's not all that fast - I would think it would be hard to hit anything hard enough to kill yourself doing so without there being some sort of fault with the car prep. Wow..


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Cliff said:


> I wonder if that team skimped on safety equipment or something? The track's not all that fast - I would think it would be hard to hit anything hard enough to kill yourself doing so without there being some sort of fault with the car prep. Wow..


The CHP investigation's results said that the driver was likely dead before he hit the wall (heart attack or something). There was no attempt to correct (no brakes, no turning, just full throttle into the wall).

Unfortunately we were plagued with problems. We have some sort of sensor/ECU problem (seems to be anyway) that makes our engine sound like the timing is being retarded. On top of that, our clutch gave out. We came in 79th   . We did get the "We got screwed!" award during the award ceremony for all the problems we had.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Here's a video of the first 10 minutes of the race. We were in first place until 15-20 mins in when we got a flat... problems got worse from there.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Great Vid, Kris.

Sorry things didn't work well for you guys. But it looked like tons of fun.


----------



## Gryphon (Oct 11, 2007)

[email protected]"Cocky Bastard"

With all those effigies I thought I was watching mad max(was that a ship captain I saw in the miata?).

looks like it's gonna be tons of fun.


----------



## SeanC (May 12, 2007)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Great video! Almost reminds me of a commute over Bear Creek Road in the morning!


----------



## JRob37 (Jun 8, 2008)

That is too frickin funny! I read about this race somewhere. Looks like a blast... Once you've been in are you legacy? Or does everyone have to reenter with the masses? What's the word on getting in?


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

JRob37 said:


> That is too frickin funny! I read about this race somewhere. Looks like a blast... Once you've been in are you legacy? Or does everyone have to reenter with the masses? What's the word on getting in?


You still have to apply .. but there's a better chance of getting in if you've done it before.


----------



## BLT (Jan 30, 2006)

KrisL said:


> You still have to apply .. but there's a better chance of getting in if you've done it before.


Did you ever find out why the car was running so poorly?


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

BLT said:


> Did you ever find out why the car was running so poorly?


DME problem (we will replace it) + bad clutch


----------



## SC4ME (Nov 20, 2007)

KrisL said:


> Our team has acquired a car and has been working on it for a month now; however, something like 60% of all applications to race are denied. We were just accepted!
> 
> Search youtube for 24hoursoflemons if you want to see videos from previous races. The race is May is over - next race is Dec 27-28 at Thunderhill Raceway in the SF Bay Area. Bimmerfest meet?


Are you going for the Dec race? Do you need a pit crew member or help fixing up the car? This looks like an event that is too fun to miss. Even if we can't help, I am sure many would show up in support. Keep us informed!!!!!


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

SC4ME said:


> Are you going for the Dec race? Do you need a pit crew member or help fixing up the car? This looks like an event that is too fun to miss. Even if we can't help, I am sure many would show up in support. Keep us informed!!!!!


We'll absolutely be there in Dec and anyone is welcome to come by and hang out/help out .


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

KrisL said:


> We'll absolutely be there in Dec and anyone is welcome to come by and hang out/help out .


Kris,

I'm racing in the December race this year! :thumbup:

My team has a "Ford Crown Victoria Police Interceptor" that we gutted a couple weeks ago. It spins its tires all the way down the street. 

I'll be covering it on Autoblog starting next month.

- Mike


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Emission said:


> Kris,
> 
> I'm racing in the December race this year! :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Awesome Mike! It'll be good to finally meet you! We're already accepted and all that.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Emission said:


> Kris,
> 
> I'm racing in the December race this year! :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Hehe, Mike - that should be a hoot! Stay safe. :thumbup:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

scottn2retro said:


> Hehe, Mike - that should be a hoot! Stay safe. :thumbup:


Hey Scott! Good to hear from you again.

Here's my current "real" racer (on the left) and the Lemons car (on the right)... I'm on the roof with the crowbar! The cage goes in this week.

- Mike


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Emission said:


> Hey Scott! Good to hear from you again.
> 
> Here's my current "real" racer (on the left) and the Lemons car (on the right)... I'm on the roof with the crowbar! The cage goes in this week.
> 
> - Mike


Ah, I love it - so you're in the new Spec Boxter class. How is that? I'm surprised to see it with a soft top. Don't they make you run with a hard top or no top?


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

scottn2retro said:


> Ah, I love it - so you're in the new Spec Boxter class. How is that? I'm surprised to see it with a soft top. Don't they make you run with a hard top or no top?


The top has to be up, and we have hardened stainless steel "roll hoop extenders" that add another 4" or so to the OEM boron steel roll bars behind our heads (we pull the OEM padding off). It's pretty strong - a car went onto its roof at Laguna Seca a few weeks ago and the car was fine (a few of the soft top crossmembers were bent).

This LeMons race is pretty crazy. It's our first time doing something like this... sounds like it will be fun (and COLD).

- Mike


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Emission said:


> This LeMons race is pretty crazy. It's our first time doing something like this... sounds like it will be fun (and COLD).
> 
> - Mike


Drag racing < Autocross < High performance driving events < Club Racing < LEMONS


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

You running the same car again Kris?

- Mike


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Emission said:


> You running the same car again Kris?
> 
> - Mike


Yes... same basic theme since it's so well known (got lots of press on jalopnik and we have a bunch of people subscribed to our blog and stuff)... but we've got some "sequel" changes that are pretty funny .


----------



## reidconti (Jun 21, 2005)

KrisL said:


> but we've got some "sequel" changes that are pretty funny .


Yeah, I hear y'all called in some n00b to drive :thumbdwn:


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

reidconti said:


> Yeah, I hear y'all called in some n00b to drive :thumbdwn:


Indeed. Welcome to the team Reid .


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

KrisL said:


> Indeed. Welcome to the team Reid .


So, who is on your team?

- Mike


----------



## reidconti (Jun 21, 2005)

Emission said:


> So, who is on your team?
> 
> - Mike


http://porcubimmer.com/?q=people


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Yesterday was a great day for Team PorcuBimmer. The car competed in an SCCA autocross at Qualcomm Stadium and did great (no break downs!) and those of us here in NorCal competed in the 24 Hours of LeMons Junkyard Scavenger Hunt and came in second place!

http://jalopnik.com/5103956/first+ever-lemons-junkyard-scavenger-hunt-won-by-huey-newis-and-the-lose


----------



## reidconti (Jun 21, 2005)

Kickass! Nice work, guys.

By the way, holy crap Thunderhill is cold in the winter. I was wearing 5 layers (2 of them fleece), long underwear, and wool socks, and still thought I was going to die.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

reidconti said:


> Kickass! Nice work, guys.
> 
> By the way, holy crap Thunderhill is cold in the winter. I was wearing 5 layers (2 of them fleece), long underwear, and wool socks, and still thought I was going to die.


It won't be so bad when you've got the adrenaline of driving .


----------



## reidconti (Jun 21, 2005)

.. and have a hotel for the dark hours. I slept in the M Coupe from 2am-4am while it was foggy at least.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Congrats Kris!

How cold was it up there? Our car is coming along slowly... really slowly...

http://www.autoblog.com/2008/12/08/24-hours-of-lemons-2008-part-ii-the-teardown/

- Mike


----------

